# Holy Crap!



## HGerbracht (Apr 21, 2017)

WOW! So I came home today and look what I found in the mailbox!










@Rondo told me that he was going to hook me up and my goodness did he ever!










I am absolutely blown away (pun intended) at the benevolence of this forum. This community has be nothing but helpful and kind to myself and other new cigar smokers. I am delighted to be a part of this forum and will absolutely further this humbling generosity by "bombing" the hell out of a newbie's mailbox when I get a little more seasoned!

Now, for the goods...I'm not 100% sure what everything is, but after playing around on Google, I think I've got it figured out! If not, please let me know:










Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter

La Palina El Diario KB

Nub Cameroon 464T

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Hemingway

Perdomo Double Aged 12 Year Vintage

Pinar del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial

Again, a HUGE shoutout and thanks to @Rondo for absolutely decimating my mailbox :vs_boom:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome Hit!!


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Wonderful gesture by @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Good on ya @Rondo


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good one @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet Hit @Rondo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

way to go @Rondo


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done @Rondo ! Those Perfect Cutters are awesome - classy touch on the bomb !


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm gonna have to get one of those cutters.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That's awesome!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit Ron..everybody needs a perfect cutter

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @Rondo. You did a great job.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ron definitely knows how to put a great package together. Great hit brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice, @Rondo &#128077;


----------

